# Son's Father Giving Up Rights!!



## Jenn2722

My son is 7 years old and has never met his real father.. But after getting ahold of his father, he said he wants to give up rights to my son.. And he asked if my Fiance would take over rights!! I have gotten approved by Legal Aid, and have any interview tomorrow!! I'm soo nervous and don't have really any support, that has gone through this.. I mean this is what I have been dreaming for.. And it is finally happening.. It seems kinda taboo for me.. My fiance doesn't think it will happen.. But my son's father said he will pay back child support but regular child support needs to stop or he isnt' doing it.. Trying to control me once again!! And then he thinks I'm gonna stay in contact with him.. Send him pictures of my son and be social with him!! Yeah Right!! He is a fool if he thinks that is gonna happen!! I was just curious if anybody has gone through this or going through this right now!! Some women support would be soo awesome.. Cause then I can get some answers solved...


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Hi I never been in your type of situation before but I can offer support tho:) I hope everything goes super well and that everything works out :hugs:


----------



## Jenn2722

Thank you


----------



## RainbowBaby13

youre welcome


----------



## Milty

I've known a couple of women who have done this. It actually worked out really well for them as the bio dad was pretty much useless. 

The bio dad will owe child support upto the date rights are given up. After that he is no longer obligated to contribute in any way. He pay be paint you after this time but its for cost incurred before he released rights. 

At the same time he can not ask for anything like pics or visits. That would be entirely your option. 

It is the same as if his son had been adopted by an unknown couple. 

Both of my friends that did this were both very happy they did. The first one did it over 22 years ago and never regretted it. Her son did meet his bio dad once when he was 20 and was really glad his mom had done it and have him a better dad. 

Both of my friends kids are normal and have great dads that adopted them not long after marring their moms.


----------

